# pb debutant gimp



## bogus (13 Avril 2003)

bon voilà en achetant le dernier numéro de macworld je tombe sur un dossier X11
je telecharge X11 et l'installe normalement
je telecharge  open office ça marche nickel (il y a une icone dans le dossier application)
je telecharge gimp et les ennuis commencent
après l'avoir installé je suis les indications de macworld:
je tape:
/opt/local/bin/gimp-1.2.3 --no-shm --no-xshm
dans xterm sensé me lancer gimp
mais là rien ne se passe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




alors si quelq'un pourrait m'expliquer ce qui ce passe ça serait sympa
autre question:la premiere partie du script fait reference à la localisation du logiciel mais à quoi sert"--no-shm --no-xshm"
merci pour vos futures réponses


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (13 Avril 2003)

J'ai réussi à le lancer en virant le

```
--no-shm --no-xshm
```


----------



## vnsullivan (14 Avril 2003)

Salut bogus,

en théorie, les options --no-shm --no-xshm ne posent pas de problèmes (juste une utilisation particulière de la mémoire). De toutes manières, je crois qu'il vaut mieux se passer de telles options. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ces options qui font que ça ne marche pas.

Souvent, dans les magazines, ils donnent des commandes qui sont périmées au moment où tu les utilises. Du genre: le fichier d'installation n'est pas celui qu'ils prétendent, le nom de l'appli n'est pas exactement le même... Ce n'est peut-être pas le cas ici, mais souvent il faut comprendre ce qu'ils disent dans les articles avant de l'adapter afin que ça fonctionne sur son propre ordinateur.

Alors dis-nous si tu as encore le problème (on ne sait jamais, depuis hier, peut-être le problème est-il résolu...).
Moi, je l'ai installé par fink, alors l'installation est complètement différente.
De plus, si ça ne marche toujours pas chez toi, dis-nous ce que te renvoie le xterm de X11 aprés l'envoi de la commance gimp-... (avec tes numéros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

vn


----------



## bogus (14 Avril 2003)

j ai retenté:et voilà la reponse
/opt/local/bin/gimp-1.2.3: Command not found.

est-il normal que je ne trouve pas gimp en lançant une recherche via le finder?(je trouve bien le fichier .pkg)
est-ce la cause du problème?
sans emplacement comment lancer gimp , ce qui est bizare puisque je l ai quand même instaler!
moi pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci tout de meme pour votre aide


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2003)

Tu devrais pouvoir voir le dossier Gimp en activant l'option "voir les fichiers cachés"(tu peux utiliser TinkerTool).
Comment essaies-tu de lancer le Gimp ?
Normalement il y a juste à taper "gimp" dans le terminal X11 après "(Ordinateur-de-Bogus:~) bogus%
As-tu un dossier "sw" ?
Tu peux aller voir  ici ...


----------



## vnsullivan (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bogus:</font><hr /> * j ai retenté:et voilà la reponse
/opt/local/bin/gimp-1.2.3: Command not found.

est-il normal que je ne trouve pas gimp en lançant une recherche via le finder?(je trouve bien le fichier .pkg)
est-ce la cause du problème?
sans emplacement comment lancer gimp , ce qui est bizare puisque je l ai quand même instaler!
moi pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci tout de meme pour votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rebonjour bogus,

Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme je te disais, les trucs des magazines sont parfois incomplets voire inexacts pour ton utilisation.
Commence par chercher l'appli "gimp" avec le terminal (le terminal voit tout, alors que le finder ne voit qu'une petite partie de ton système 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): tu ouvres un terminal (tu le trouves dans Applications/Utilitaires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et sur la ligne de commande tu tapes:


```
sudo find / -regex ".*/bin/gimp.*"
```
 (fais bien attention aux espaces autour du symbole / et fait bien attention aux points et aux guillemets)
Le terminal, avant de commencer la recherche va te demander de rentrer ton code d'administrateur... ce que tu fais naturellement. La recherche va prendre pas mal de temps...
Si tu ne trouves rien, réitère avec la commande:


```
sudo find / -regex ".*/gimp.*"
```

Le terminal devrait te renvoyer les divers occurences de fichiers commençant pas la suite de lettres "gimp". Cherche dans ce qu'il te renvoie une simple application, du genre "gimp" ou bien "gimp1-...(quelque chose)". Quand tu l'as repérée (i.e tu as trouvé le chemin complet menant à l'application, par exemple /sw/bin/gimp dans mon cas), tu peux lancer la commande depuis un xterm de X11apple en tapant l'adresse exacte de l'application (toujours pour donner un exemple qui suit mon cas: /sw/bin/gimp).

Normalement ça devrait rouler. Ton problème vient simplement du fais qu'il n'y a pas de commande "gimp-1.2.3" dans ton répertoire "/opt/local/bin". Ne t'inquiète pas, les gens du magazine ne devait pas avoir la même configuration que toi, alors il faut adapter leur méthode à ton ordinateur. Pour cela, il suffit de localiser où se situe ton application gimp.

Tiens-nous au courant de la suite des évènements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * J'ai réussi à le lancer en virant le


		Bloc de code:
	

 --no-shm --no-xshm

 * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait j'ai aussi viré les chiffres après gimp. (la ligne se finit par /gimp). J'avais oublié.


----------



## vnsullivan (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Peace and Love ze smilie:</font><hr /> * 

En fait j'ai aussi viré les chiffres après gimp. (la ligne se finit par /gimp). J'avais oublié.  * 

[/QUOTE]

La raison est simple: il y a une erreur de frappe dans le magazine. Le package s'appelle bien "gimp-1.2.3", mais l'appli auquelle ils font références est "gimp-1.2". Bien entendu, on peut aussi utiliser directement "gimp", mais les deux fonctionnent.

Bogus, regarde tout de même où est installé gimp (/opt/......), ça pourra toujours te servir, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## spoutnick (14 Avril 2003)

Bonjour
Je profite de ce post car j'ai un p'tit problème qui pourrait être une suite à cette discussion.
Voilà je n'arrive pas à imprimer avec Gimp, j?ai bien installé Gimp Print et même GhostScript "http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3" mais je ne retrouve rien lorsque je veux configurer à partir de la fenêtre d?impression de Gimp. J'ai bien mon imprimante mais rien n'y fait si je la sélectionne.
j'ai utilisé vos conseil pour essayer de visualiser Gimp-Print avec le Terminal et voilà ce qu ça donne :

/usr/local/bin/gimp
/usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimp-config
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimpprint-config
/usr/local/bin/gimptool
/usr/local/bin/gimptool-1.2

Etant plus que novice avec le Terminal comment puis je utiliser celui ci pour arriver à ma fin (imprimer avec Gimp)

D'autre part comment ouvrir des fichier JPG.

Quelqu'un peut me faire un petit pas à pas SVP, merci de vos précieux conseil.


----------



## Delphine (14 Avril 2003)

moi j'ai fait tout comme vnsullivan il a dit, et ça marche super, merci. Mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre dans le menu application de X11. Pourtant je vais dans customize/ Add item, dans name je mets Gimp et dans commande, je copie le chemin suivi de gimp (ce qui marche dans xterm), mais après quand je selectionne Gimp dans le menu application, il ne se passe rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas dramatique, mais j'aimerai bien y arriver, pour la beauté du geste


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Géronimo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour
Je profite de ce post car j'ai un p'tit problème qui pourrait être une suite à cette discussion.
Voilà je n'arrive pas à imprimer avec Gimp, j?ai bien installé Gimp Print et même GhostScript "http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3" mais je ne retrouve rien lorsque je veux configurer à partir de la fenêtre d?impression de Gimp. J'ai bien mon imprimante mais rien n'y fait si je la sélectionne.
j'ai utilisé vos conseil pour essayer de visualiser Gimp-Print avec le Terminal et voilà ce qu ça donne :

/usr/local/bin/gimp
/usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimp-config
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimpprint-config
/usr/local/bin/gimptool
/usr/local/bin/gimptool-1.2

Etant plus que novice avec le Terminal comment puis je utiliser celui ci pour arriver à ma fin (imprimer avec Gimp)

D'autre part comment ouvrir des fichier JPG.

Quelqu'un peut me faire un petit pas à pas SVP, merci de vos précieux conseil.
* 

[/QUOTE]

As-tu bien suivi les étapes décrites dans le PDF lorsque tu as installé Gimp-Print ?
Lorsque tu veux imprimer à partir du Gimp, dans la boîte de dialogue qui apparait après avoir fait "Fichier/Imprimer...", tu dois choisir "Gimp-Print nom de ton imprimante" et à coté dans "Configure", tu choisis ton modèle d'imprimante et normalement ça marche...


----------



## vnsullivan (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Géronimo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour
Je profite de ce post car j'ai un p'tit problème qui pourrait être une suite à cette discussion.
Voilà je n'arrive pas à imprimer avec Gimp, j?ai bien installé Gimp Print et même GhostScript "http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3" mais je ne retrouve rien lorsque je veux configurer à partir de la fenêtre d?impression de Gimp. J'ai bien mon imprimante mais rien n'y fait si je la sélectionne.
j'ai utilisé vos conseil pour essayer de visualiser Gimp-Print avec le Terminal et voilà ce qu ça donne :

/usr/local/bin/gimp
/usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimp-config
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote
/usr/local/bin/gimp-remote-1.2
/usr/local/bin/gimpprint-config
/usr/local/bin/gimptool
/usr/local/bin/gimptool-1.2

Etant plus que novice avec le Terminal comment puis je utiliser celui ci pour arriver à ma fin (imprimer avec Gimp)

D'autre part comment ouvrir des fichier JPG.

Quelqu'un peut me faire un petit pas à pas SVP, merci de vos précieux conseil.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,

Le problème est-il déjà résolu?
Sinon, explique en détail ton problème (jusqu'à quel point ça marche, à partir d'où est-ce que ça ne marche pas?). Est-ce que gimp détecte ton imprimante?
Au passage, donne-nous le modèle de ton imprimante... ça peut venir des incompatibilités.

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * moi j'ai fait tout comme vnsullivan il a dit, et ça marche super, merci. Mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre dans le menu application de X11. Pourtant je vais dans customize/ Add item, dans name je mets Gimp et dans commande, je copie le chemin suivi de gimp (ce qui marche dans xterm), mais après quand je selectionne Gimp dans le menu application, il ne se passe rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas dramatique, mais j'aimerai bien y arriver, pour la beauté du geste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

???
Tout à fait étrange. Cette opération est tellement basique que si elle ne marche pas, l'erreur ne devrait qu'être facile à détecter...
Alors vérifier plutôt trois fois qu'une que l'adresse de "commande" est bien écrite. Peux-tu me la donner au passage, histoire de voir où c'est chez toi? Donne-moi le résultat de la commande "find" appliquée à "gimp" comme citée dans un post plus haut.
Si ton raccourci "gimp" ne fonctionne pas, essais de faire la même chose mais en remplaçant dans ta commande le mot "gimp" par le mot "gimp-1.2".
Voilà. On verra aprés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## spoutnick (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macmarco:</font><hr /> * 

As-tu bien suivi les étapes décrites dans le PDF lorsque tu as installé Gimp-Print ?
Lorsque tu veux imprimer à partir du Gimp, dans la boîte de dialogue qui apparait après avoir fait "Fichier/Imprimer...", tu dois choisir "Gimp-Print nom de ton imprimante" et à coté dans "Configure", tu choisis ton modèle d'imprimante et normalement ça marche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca y est, j'ai tout repris à zéro sur tes conseils et même si mon angliche n'est pas top, j'y suis arrivé. je n'avais pas assez pris de temps pour tout lire.
Merci à tous les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et pour mes fichiers JPG, z'avez une soluce ?
Je pars fouiner 1 peu + sur les forums.
@ tout'


----------



## Delphine (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 

???
Tout à fait étrange. Cette opération est tellement basique que si elle ne marche pas, l'erreur ne devrait qu'être facile à détecter...
Alors vérifier plutôt trois fois qu'une que l'adresse de "commande" est bien écrite. Peux-tu me la donner au passage, histoire de voir où c'est chez toi? Donne-moi le résultat de la commande "find" appliquée à "gimp" comme citée dans un post plus haut.
Si ton raccourci "gimp" ne fonctionne pas, essais de faire la même chose mais en remplaçant dans ta commande le mot "gimp" par le mot "gimp-1.2".
Voilà. On verra aprés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn    * 

[/QUOTE]


en fait mon logiciel à moi que je ne pouvais lancer c'était Grass, 
la commande find m'a donné 
/usr/local/bin/grass5
quand je mets ça dans xterm ça marche, mais pas dans la commande.
A propos, comment fait on pour que X11 aille chercher tout seul la commande dans usr/local/bin, j'ai lu qu'il fallait ajouter ce chemin de recherche mais je ne sais plus où


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * 
en fait mon logiciel à moi que je ne pouvais lancer c'était Grass, 
la commande find m'a donné 
/usr/local/bin/grass5
quand je mets ça dans xterm ça marche, mais pas dans la commande.
A propos, comment fait on pour que X11 aille chercher tout seul la commande dans usr/local/bin, j'ai lu qu'il fallait ajouter ce chemin de recherche mais je ne sais plus où   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,

Je vais vous donner une méthode pour accéder directement aux applications de /usr/local/bin. Cette méthode, pour des raisons que je n'expliquerai pas ici, n'est pas trés élégante, mais elle a le mérite de fonctionner trés proprement. Méthode donnée par étapes:

1) Se placer dans le Terminal. Vérifier que vous êtes bien dans votre répertoire utilisateur. Pour cela, taper la commande "pwd" qui vous renvoie votre point actuel. Exemple chez moi:

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>[vnsullivan:~] vnsullivan% pwd
/Users/vnsullivan</pre><hr />

2) Vérifier si le fichier ".tcshrc" (attention au point!) existe ou non. Pour cela, taper la commande "ls -a": le Terminal renvoie une liste, et si ".tcshrc" existe, c'est qu'il est dans cette liste.

3) Si le fichier ".tcshrc" n'existe pas, le créer (j'insiste encore sur le point "." qui précède le mot "tcshrc"), en tapant la commande "pico .tcshrc" (ceci ouvre un éditeur de texte shell), puis une fois l'éditeur de texte ouvert, taper Ctrl+o, puis Enter, puis Ctrl+x.
Passer à l'étape 5).

4) Si le fichier ".tcshrc" existe déjà, passer à l'étape 5).

5) A cette étape, le fichier ".tcshrc" existe. L'ouvrir avec la commande "pico .tcshrc". Aller à la première ligne du fichier et ajouter la ligne suivante:


```
setenv PATH ${PATH}:/usr/local/bin
```

ou bien la suivante (c'est au choix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


```
set path = ($path /usr/local/bin)
```

(les accolades sont obtenues avec les combinaisons de touches Alt+"(" et Alt+")" )

puis enregister les modifications en tapant les touches Ctrl+o, puis Enter. Sortir ensuite de l'éditeur de texte avec la combinaison de touches Ctrl+x.

6) Fermer toute occurence de X11apple, puis lancer X11apple. Essayer de lancer une application de /usr/local/bin sans taper l'adresse complète, mais simplement le nom de l'application. Ceci achève de vérifier que la méthode est opérationnelle.

Voilà.

vn


----------



## Delphine (16 Avril 2003)

merci pour cette réponse détaillée. Je l'ai appliquée et ça marche nickel !
par contre je ne suis toujours pas capable de customizer le menu application. En fait quoique je fasse ça ne marche pas, sauf si je remets xterm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon ce n'est plus genant maintenant que je n'ai pas a taper tout le chemin
Et excuse moi pour mon impatience ...


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * merci pour cette réponse détaillée. Je l'ai appliquée et ça marche nickel !
par contre je ne suis toujours pas capable de customizer le menu application. En fait quoique je fasse ça ne marche pas, sauf si je remets xterm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon ce n'est plus genant maintenant que je n'ai pas a taper tout le chemin
Et excuse moi pour mon impatience ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, moi ça marche trés bien. Alors voyons pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez toi. Tu vas bien dans le menu Applications/Customize, là tu fais "Add new item", dans la colonne de gauche tu tapes le nom souhaité du raccourci, puis tu tapes entrée, puis dans la colonne de droite tu tapes le chemin complet de l'application, commençant par "/", puis tu finis en tapant entrée. Je me doute bien que tu as fait tout ça, mais sait-on jamais, il vaut mieux vérifier.
Juste une petite question, l'application que tu cherches à lancer, c'est quelle application et elle sert à quoi?

vn


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * merci pour cette réponse détaillée. Je l'ai appliquée et ça marche nickel !
par contre je ne suis toujours pas capable de customizer le menu application. En fait quoique je fasse ça ne marche pas, sauf si je remets xterm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon ce n'est plus genant maintenant que je n'ai pas a taper tout le chemin
Et excuse moi pour mon impatience ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut !
J'avais le même problème que toi et je viens de le résoudre en tapant ceci comme chemin(dans "customize") : "/sw/bin/gimp"
Essaies, tu dois avoir un dossier "sw"...


----------



## Bakouninem (17 Avril 2003)

Je découvre ce forum en pensant trouver des réponses pour moi à ce genre de problème, que j'ai rencontré ce matin.
j'ai supprrimé le "3" de "gimp 1.2.3", et c'est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est en lisant la solution qui utilise le "path" que je crois me retrouver sous dos4 ou 5.
j'aurai surement plein de question pour la semaine prochaine : mais maintenant, c'est dodo, puis long we au soleil de Normandie.
Bye
philou


----------



## vnsullivan (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bakouninem:</font><hr /> * 
Je découvre ce forum en pensant trouver des réponses pour moi à ce genre de problème, que j'ai rencontré ce matin.
j'ai supprrimé le "3" de "gimp 1.2.3", et c'est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est en lisant la solution qui utilise le "path" que je crois me retrouver sous dos4 ou 5.
j'aurai surement plein de question pour la semaine prochaine : mais maintenant, c'est dodo, puis long we au soleil de Normandie.
Bye
philou   * 

[/QUOTE]


Ancien grand utilisateur de windows, je ne connais toutefois pas bien le DOS. Par contre, je peux dire que la solution donnée avec la modification du PATH n'a rien d'un bidouilllage. Simplement tout Unixien qui se respecte vous dira (je n'en suis pas un, mais j'en ai eu vent plus d'une fois) qu'on peut construire toute une polémique sur: faut-il oui ou non ajouter le répertoire /usr/local/bin au PATH? Certains préfèrent ajouter un répertoire ~/bin dans lequel il copie le répertoire /usr/local/bin et redirige ensuite ~/bin dans PATH. Le fait que par défaut les installeurs ne rajoute pas /usr/local/bin au PATH n'est pas fortuit...

vn


----------



## Delphine (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 

tu tapes le nom souhaité du raccourci, puis tu tapes entrée, puis dans la colonne de droite tu tapes le chemin complet de l'application, commençant par "/", puis tu finis en tapant entrée. Je me doute bien que tu as fait tout ça, mais sait-on jamais, il vaut mieux vérifier.


vn  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui c'est ce que je fais, c'est un mystère. Mais laisse tonber j'abandonne, ce n'est pas grave (et je pars en vacances sans mon ordi)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 


Juste une petite question, l'application que tu cherches à lancer, c'est quelle application et elle sert à quoi?

vn  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une appli de géomatique, qui permet de porter sur des cartes des informations (géologie, végétations, ressources) qu'on peut retrouver en donnat les coordonées GPS .....


----------



## vnsullivan (18 Avril 2003)

Bah wep. Tant pis.

vn


----------

